# Can a PC and Mac live together in the same household?



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Notwithstanding 2 Corinthians 6:14, how well can a PC and Mac live together?

I have decided to convert over to Mac - me and my entire household. My wife's HP Pavilion will be swapped for a MacBook Pro and the computers we get for our children for school will all be Macs. BUT we have one problem. My computer is an IBM ThinkPad and must remain one since my company issues my computer and only supports PC's. I do everything with my company issued computer from my obvious work related tasks to managing family finances, all document management and even watching the NHL games on Center Ice.

So, once I clear out all the PC's from my house, how much conflict shall I expect between the two computers regarding the sharing of files that are created on each?

Will all that I do on my work computer not be accessible on my home computers? I guess I should ask the Apple store techs when I go back again, but would appreciate any advice from the many Mac users here at the PB.


----------



## raekwon (Mar 1, 2008)

Sharing data between PCs and Macs is surprisingly easy, Chris. I'm running a Mac mini over here (and will soon be getting a MacBook) and share data pretty frequently with my wife's Dell notebook.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 1, 2008)

I think the better question is: what does the NHL have to with the Pittsburgh Penguins? That is where your true incompatibility problem lies!


----------



## danmpem (Mar 1, 2008)

I was expecting to put in my , but now I'm not sure I even know what the topic of this thread is.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 1, 2008)

Just stick to the title of the post and ignore my mindless ramblings.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 1, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> I have decided to convert over to Mac - me and my entire household.


The entire household? Neat. Are your youngest ones old enough to understand the significance of it all, or are you presuming they will in time?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 1, 2008)

blhowes said:


> ChristopherPaul said:
> 
> 
> > I have decided to convert over to Mac - me and my entire household.
> ...



As for me and my house, we....








still serve Bill Gates.



You can't teach an old dog new systems! 




I'm just getting to where I can understand this computer a bit... I can't change. I won't change! You can't make me! NO NO NO!!!!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 1, 2008)

raekwon said:


> Sharing data between PCs and Macs is surprisingly easy, Chris. I'm running a Mac mini over here (and will soon be getting a MacBook) and share data pretty frequently with my wife's Dell notebook.



This is encouraging. I wasn't sure how compatible the programs where.

Thanks


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Poimen said:


> I think the better question is: what does the NHL have to with the Pittsburgh Penguins? That is where your true incompatibility problem lies!





Considering they just blew the game against Ottawa this afternoon, I can't say too much.

We will see how compatible they are when they are hoisting Lord Stanley's Cup my friend (can I cross my fingers around here?).


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 1, 2008)

blhowes said:


> ChristopherPaul said:
> 
> 
> > I have decided to convert over to Mac - me and my entire household.
> ...



The are simply set apart by birth at this stage in the game.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 1, 2008)

blhowes said:


> ChristopherPaul said:
> 
> 
> > I have decided to convert over to Mac - me and my entire household.
> ...



Aww, comeon, Bob. This is the PB. Children of the covenant must partake in the common OS of the covenant.  Only a baptist would require his kids to reach an age of accountability where they could make their own profession of faith in Bill Gates.


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 1, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Poimen said:
> 
> 
> > I think the better question is: what does the NHL have to with the Pittsburgh Penguins? That is where your true incompatibility problem lies!
> ...



 And what a horrible game it was. HURRY BACK SIDNEY!!!


----------



## turmeric (Mar 1, 2008)

Presumptive Macsters?

Oh, BTW, don't try baptizing the computers by _any_ mode!


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 2, 2008)

turmeric said:


> Presumptive Macsters?
> 
> Oh, BTW, don't try baptizing the computers by _any_ mode!



Except this one.

http://www.luxist.com/2006/12/30/shieldpro-waterproof-laptop/


----------



## blhowes (Mar 2, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Aww, comeon, Bob. This is the PB. Children of the covenant must partake in the common OS of the covenant.  Only a baptist would require his kids to reach an age of accountability where they could make their own profession of faith in Bill Gates.


Yes, but its a NEW OS. Its not the same as the old. Its better. Sure there's continuity between the old and the new, and there are similarities, but the new has different rules that govern how its to be implemented. 

There was a time when I used the old OS. I used it at work and that's all I knew about. But there came a time in my life when I was introduced to the new OS system. I was skeptical at first, but tried to have an open mind. I can't tell you how long it took me, but eventually I was sold on the new OS and went out and purchased a system. Hopefully, when my boys are old enough to buy themselves one, they'll do the same.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 2, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> As for me and my house, we....
> 
> still serve Bill Gates.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 3, 2008)

I asked the sales guy who was helping me at the Apple store what difference between the PC and the Mac will be the biggest adjustment for us when we make the switch?

His response: No viruses


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is my set up at work. The beauty and the beast. The Mac G5 does all the creating and assembling and leaves all the processing to the Dell PowerEdge 2800. They work together in perfect harmony linked by a gigabit switch. The Mac loves being free to create and the Dell thrives on seeing how fast it can crunch data. Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 3, 2008)

*Inclusivist?*



BobVigneault said:


> Here is my set up at work. The beauty and the beast. The Mac G5 does all the creating and assembling and leaves all the processing to the Dell PowerEdge 2800. They work together in perfect harmony linked by a gigabit switch. The Mac loves being free to create and the Dell thrives on seeing how fast it can crunch data. Why can't we all just get along?



That is beautiful Bob! Such a testimony to peace and unity.

Or you may just be the JI Packer of _PC's and Macs Together_.

Hmm...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 3, 2008)

We all have PCs in my house except the one son with some super Mac of some sort. We all get along fine (but he laughs at us a lot.) File transfer is no problem. Coveting on the one side and pride on the other are our issues.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 4, 2008)

*Financial Software*

Specific software question:

Quicken - works great for PC's but from what I have read is utterly horrendous in the Mac version. Is there a comparable financial software for Mac's that is just as quality if not more than the PC version of Quicken?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 5, 2008)

Suggestions regarding PC Quicken-esque software for Mac?


----------



## ctownsen357 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Chris!

I've been running Quicken on Mac for ~ 5 years now and haven't had any problems with it. On another note. If you switch to Mac, you really should try VoodooPad. That is the one piece of software that I continually wish had a Windows version for use at work.

If you have any specific files you want to test for compatibility; I'd be happy to let you try them on one of my Macs, since you are literally just down the road from me. ;-) 

CRT


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 5, 2008)

ctownsen357 said:


> Hi Chris!
> 
> I've been running Quicken on Mac for ~ 5 years now and haven't had any problems with it. On another note. If you switch to Mac, you really should try VoodooPad. That is the one piece of software that I continually wish had a Windows version for use at work.
> 
> ...



Haha, this is one way to get a hold of me. I had forgotten that you used Mac. 

I think the problem with Quicken is the PC users are spoiled with the Windows version which is very well done.

I will check out Voodoopad. Thanks!


----------



## CalvinisticCumberland (Mar 5, 2008)

Sure they can co-exist. My iMac runs both Mac OSX and Windows perfectly. 







ChristopherPaul said:


> Notwithstanding 2 Corinthians 6:14, how well can a PC and Mac live together?
> 
> I have decided to convert over to Mac - me and my entire household. My wife's HP Pavilion will be swapped for a MacBook Pro and the computers we get for our children for school will all be Macs. BUT we have one problem. My computer is an IBM ThinkPad and must remain one since my company issues my computer and only supports PC's. I do everything with my company issued computer from my obvious work related tasks to managing family finances, all document management and even watching the NHL games on Center Ice.
> 
> ...


----------

